# My Kindle makes my hand hurt



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a third generation kindle with a m-edge cover and it makes my hands hurt when I hold them for extended periods of time.  I am not sure if its the weight of the combination or the dimensions of the cover that is causing the problem.  Please give me some recommendations on a replacement that would keep my hands from killing me as they are now.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

- Define "extended period of time".
- Are you sitting straight up, or at an angle? Are you laying down?

When I lay down in bed, both my arms get tired. It's just an odd angle. So, except for clicking the Next Page button, I always have one arm down at my side and relaxed. It just works better that way.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Extended Period of time - One hour
Typically sitting up, never at and angle.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe a "flip" case that is only held with one hand? Javoedge makes lovely ones. I believe some are on sale.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have the same issue and have this case: http://www.amazon.com/Acase-Genuine-Leather-Multiple-Position/dp/B004ALXSTU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318525911&sr=8-1. No holding required, just button pushing-- and you can even slip it on your steering wheel during lunch . I'd also look into a CoylCushion; I'm still waiting on mine so no verdict yet but it seems like a comfortably solution.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

All interesting suggestions, will consider them all.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you tried reading without a cover?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe you need a book rest?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A reminder to our accessory-vendor members; please have one thread and post in it; inserting promotional posts in other threads is not allowed, thanks.

And to our members, we have many small accessory vendors amongst our members, please check out their threads in Accessories when you get a chance.

Betsy


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

The one I use. If you sit in a chair, put a pillow on your lap and sit the flip case on it. In bed, if you lay on your side just lay the flip case on it's side.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ALXSTU/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

I use this light with it. The light lights the entire page.

http://www.amazon.com/OCTOVO-Solis--reader-Kindle-Keyboard/dp/B004CX34KE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318546300&sr=8-1


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

I have the same problem and ordered a coylcushion that I  saw on this board. Haven't received it yet, just ordered a couple of days ago,  but it looks like it will allow a comfortable alternative to holding or using a wood or plastic stand.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Read the thread here about the Coyl Cushion.  It rests in your lap and your Kindle rests on it.  You can also rest your hand on the cushion, using your thumb for page turns.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Will think of the book rest and what intinst said. Right now I am carrying the reader about in the cover then taking from the cover when I want to use it.  I don't want to use it without a cover at all simply because I am afraid that if I carry it around without a cover I will bang it into something and there goes the screen, however the cover should prevent that from happening. At the moment I think its the added weight of the cover that does it.  I also like to hold the kindle in my hands as I would a printed book rather than putting it in a stand or holder on the table, however I will consider the stands that you all have mentioned, nothing is out of consideration for now.  Right now I need to go fix my computer, I installed a few updates from Microsoft now I can't boot the PC, I am going to try a system restore when I get home.


----------



## oscarod (Oct 16, 2011)

using a case is the way to go!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm with whoever asked about reading it without a cover...I like reading mine without one. My cover is mostly for keeping it protected when not reading. I picked one that is easy to get the K in and out of. 

Maybe you could do that, have a sleeve or similar for protection, but read it nekkid for lightness and ergonomics? 

Also, my cover is a flip-top with 2 different hands-free easel settings and a hand-strap on the back which also helps for comfort.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I have come to that conclusion that I need to remove it from the cover when I am reading with it.  It has saved a lot of hand strain.


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

I received my coylcushion and it is wonderful. It balances well, is very light and I can just sit or recline and push the page buttons as needed. Wish I had heard of it before. Finger cramps!!


----------

